# Caad10 chainstay protector?



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got my new caad10 home. my caad9 came with a clear plastic chainstay protector, the caad10 has nothing on the stay. should I ask the bike shop about that? I'd hate to see that save stay get all chewed up, the caad9 protector sure took a beating.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine came with it, but it was peeling already so I removed it. Will get something put on there to replace it for sure. Usually they come on a sheet in the bike box, so maybe the bike shop just didn't apply it or give them to you. They'll probably hook you up if you ask


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine didn't come with one either. First few rides I found some spots where the chain was hitting and I went out and got a lizard skin protector.


----------

